# Форум для размышляющих > Другое >  Требуется номинальный директор.

## ivan460577

Требуется номинальный директор в ООО для оформления банковского кредита (кредит оформляется на юр.лицо). Вознаграждение до 500к рублей. 
 Требования: регистрация Москва, Мо, положительная или нулевая КИ. Адекватное поведение и внешний вид. 
 Просьба писать только реально заинтересовавшимся. 
[email protected]

----------


## Leisan

> Требуется номинальный директор в ООО для оформления банковского кредита (кредит оформляется на юр.лицо). Вознаграждение до 500к рублей. 
>  Требования: регистрация Москва, Мо, положительная или нулевая КИ. Адекватное поведение и внешний вид. 
>  Просьба писать только реально заинтересовавшимся. 
> [email protected]


 Народ, не вздумайте!!!!!!!!! На Вас все повесят, а они сами смоются! Там что-то вроде этого, по Питеру и Москве полно такого беспредела для дураков.А вообще конечно, самоубийцам пофиг наверное, вешают на них миллионы или нет))Дело ваше, но я предупредила тех, кто может лохануться.

----------

